# Urban Exploration. Big one this time. Abandoned Admin Building / Quincy Shipyard



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Here is the Building I explored on Sunday. 9A - 1P








Offices








Abandoned Chair 








Destroyers








Looking Down from the Roof 








Goliath Crane








Kotex 








Actaully I have added all the photos here.
please let me know what you think.
Thanks! ! !
Cheers and Beers.
Greg 
http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k77/GMACK24/Quincy Shipyard/


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It brings back a lot of memories


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

I was with GMACK24 and had a blast.

Just a disclaimer....we had full permission from the owner of the property to be there; anyone who's thinking of doing this on their own WILL be caught, and WILL be arrested (notice the absence of graffiti/damage inside....no one goes in these buildings).


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Awesome pics Greg! Really, really interesting...
Good job!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice, GMACK.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I like the Spruance Class book. Interesting though, that not one Spruance Class was built there, maybe just servicing and upgrades.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Found this on the net figured I would add it to this thread

*7 Abandoned Wonders of the Former Soviet Union*

_weburbanist.com -_ Dawai! Dawai! People move out - History stays in. Welcome to the Ghost Towns!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

j809 said:


> I like the Spruance Class book. Interesting though, that not one Spruance Class was built there, maybe just servicing and upgrades.


Everything in the manual was dated 1968/69, it was a proposal from General Dynamics to build some of the ships. Must not have been a very good proposal if they didn't build a single one.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Thats the new building for Quincy College~


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Were you checking the tampon machine to see if there were any left?

It looks like there are barnacles growing on that thing! There also appears to be a human femur on the windowsill.

Nice pics though. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Were you checking the tampon machine to see if there were any left?


There actually were a few maxi pads on the floor underneath it, circa 1984.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You checked the expiration date? :L:


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Its sad how that place closed down. I heard so many proposals about the place, also that they were going to move that huge crane to Korea or something?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> You checked the expiration date? :L:


Of course....I even took a picture, I haven't downloaded them yet so I don't know if it came out.



rg1283 said:


> Its sad how that place closed down. I heard so many proposals about the place, also that they were going to move that huge crane to Korea or something?


Korean company, the crane is actually going to a shipyard in Romania. It's hard to picture how big that thing is until you stand at the base of it and look up.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

heck the Kotex Were Cheap back then.

10 Cents such a deal. ha ha ha


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> It's hard to picture how big that thing is until you stand at the base of it and look up.


better still, climb to the top and look down. i had occasion to do so several years ago. awe inspiring...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

It was the 2nd biggest crane in the world. Its amazing how many people probably worked there during WWII. Is quirk still planning to convert the Administration Building to apartments?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

rg1283 said:


> It was the 2nd biggest crane in the world. Its amazing how many people probably worked there during WWII.


During the war, the yard employed over 30,000 people working 24/7/365.

My grandfather (my father's father) worked there before, during, and after WWII except for a short stint during the war when he was loaned to the Hingham Shipyard. My granddad was the foreman of a crew which helped to install the engines in the USS _Massachusetts. _We actually got to go down into the drydock (which is still surprisingly dry) where the _Massachusetts _was built, and it's incredible how big it is.



rg1283 said:


> Is quirk still planning to convert the Administration Building to apartments?


I don't know, but space for parking would be a real bitch. One thing GMACK and I commented on was how good a shape the buildings are in, considering they've been abandoned for 25+ years. They even still have heat, power & water....it wouldn't take much to bring them back to life for a renovation.


----------

